What songs or kind of music you like to listen to when you are coding? - kaisix
======
ggm
Classical. Bach, Mozart. Chopin. I used to code to a tape of 1960s by the
kinks, the Mama's and Papa's, Donovan, but that was a more communal
exploratory type situation. I find now lycics don't help.

------
sethammons
I tend to go with electronica, but require it to be wordless (or very, very
few words). I originally picked that because I did not like it; I would be
able to tune it out and it would block ambient conversations and noise. I now
like a lot of what Pandora plays on that channel, and it is still very tune-
outable.

I mostly just need something to prevent hearing conversations. My brain tunes
right into them. My wife used to watch TV to fall asleep to. The slightest
conversation going on there can wake me and then, despite how tired I may be,
my brain wakes up. Fwiw, she is currently in a no-going-to-sleep-with-the-tv
phase. I really appreciate it.

------
binarynate
The lo-fi hip hop radio channels on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHW1oY26kxQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHW1oY26kxQ)

Anything else is too distracting for me.

------
sepisoad
check this: [http://musicforprogramming.net/](http://musicforprogramming.net/)

~~~
kaisix
Awesome. loving the list !

------
zygotic12
Hard rock albums. If I've heard any of it or notice when the music stops then
I haven't been concentrating and check the code very carefully... otherwise
bonzer. BTW programming not coding. I code in the shower.

------
wingerlang
For the people who replied already, do you listen to different music when not
programming?

Asking because I listen to the same kind of music regardless of activity
(kpop, if that matters).

------
magic-chicken
Mostly downtempo, trip-hop and instrumental music. See Bonobo, Tycho, Mogwai,
Amon Tobin, RJD2, God is an astronaut, Quantic, Ratatat, Emancipator, Massive
attack, El ten Eleven.

~~~
brandonb2124
This. Bonobo, Ross From Friends, Jacques Green, Ta-Ku, and Four Tet are some
of my go to's. Recently was recommended Frederic Robinson as well and liking
him so far.

------
InboxZeroEmail
I love listening to the sounds of nature while I'm coding. TRON like music is
brilliant as it gives me a lot of energy! Anything with spoken words or a
thump beat is too distracting for me!

------
throwaway413
Ambient jazz and hip-hop instrumentals if I’m in the zone, tropical house if
I’m trying to get in the zone.

------
kleer001
Goovy things without lyrics. There's tonnes of Calm Radio / LoFi Hip Hop
stations on Youtube these days.

------
mimixco
EDM

